# Using Ricoh GX7000 SubliJet-R ICC Profiles on MAC OS X



## customise-it (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm going to put this question out there to all of the Ricoh GX7000 users that are Mac literate!

I have a Ricoh GX7000 with SubliJet-R inks and am using a MacBook Pro with OS X 10.6 Snow Leopard and Photoshop CS4.

This is what I am doing:

Creating my image in RGB in Photoshop CS4
Going to print, and selecting Ricoh GX7000 from the printer drop down list
Selecting 'Photoshop Manages Colors'
Selecting the 'Ricoh 7000' ICC Profile
Rendering Intent - 'Perceptual'
Then click 'Print'
I then select 'Setup' from the drop down menu
I select 'Inkjet Plain Paper' for the media type
I then check the 'User settings' radio box and click 'Change'
I then select 'Quality Priority' from the 'User Settings' drop down list.
Then select 'Off' from the 'Color profile' drop down box.
This in theory should print my images using the profile that I selected in Photoshop, but it just seems to print very dark.

I print from a Windows machine using the same options (just that they are in different places to the Mac) and the results that I get are perfect.

If anyone knows what this problem is I would love to hear any advice that can be thrown at me as I prefer to use the Mac over a Windows based PC.

Kindest Regard


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

The issue appears to be the Ricoh driver.
10.6 is not supported. 10.58 works perfect with my
Dyetrans profile.

Did you upgrade to 10.6? Did it work before?


----------



## dtogs (Apr 1, 2007)

Any word from Ricoh about when they might resolve this print driver issue?


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

It may work now.
I need a tester.
Mine is now working.


----------



## dtogs (Apr 1, 2007)

Conde_David said:


> It may work now.
> I need a tester.
> Mine is now working.


OK let me sign up to beta test. I'll give you a call later today.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Thanks. Let me know.


----------

